# WM 11-Month Booking Window



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2018)

I understand the 13-month window is the earliest a reservation can be made, and it needs to be at least seven days.  At 10-months, the same reservation can be made for less than seven days. What is the significance of the 11-month window?  The only thing I'm seeing on the WM website is for South Pacific travel, reservations can't be made more than 11 months out.  Am I missing something?  Does the 11-month window come into play for other reservations, too?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 22, 2018)

Almost all WM South Pacific units (except Fiji) are part of an internal exchange program with a sister -but completely separate Club. Anyone who bought resale after 2006 is not eligible to book those units for credits. They load inventory differently as those are not Club units.

Fiji is the exception, but we own units there and every member can book them 13 months out.Other than that, there is no 11 month booking window for credit bookings.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Almost all WM South Pacific units (except Fiji) are part of an internal exchange program with a sister -but completely separate Club. Anyone who bought resale after 2006 is not eligible to book those units for credits. They load inventory differently as those are not Club units.
> 
> Fiji is the exception, but we own units there and every member can book them 13 months out.Other than that, there is no 11 month booking window for credit bookings.



Thank you.  I was seeing this under the "Booking Window Calculator" options:  



 
and was trying to figure out what 11 Months meant to me.  As a "resale after 2006" buyer, I'm still trying to figure out what my booking options. are. Having fewer options actually makes it easier to ignore what doesn't apply.  So far.  

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 22, 2018)

I would say that is a mistake.... probably because they couldnt figure out what to put in the 11 month box ... Monday Madness, Winter Flurry...


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 21, 2019)

A recent post on FB caused me to go back and look at this again. The correct answer is that the 11 month booking window is when we can start booking the WM South Pacific resorts.  Here is the message if you try to book one further out than 11 months.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 21, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> A recent post on FB caused me to go back and look at this again. The correct answer is that the 11 month booking window is when we can start booking the WM South Pacific resorts.  Here is the message if you try to book one further out than 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 11413



Thanks, Eric.  So then the lingering question is, does the 11-month booking window apply to any resorts OTHER than the South Pacific (and Fiji) locations?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 21, 2019)

I shorted handed the answer - and should clarify that the 11 month rule applies to the WM South Pacific (WMSP) resorts we have access to thru an exchange program with the WMSP Club (Which apparently is going to be rebranded Club Wyndham South Pacific in the future).

So it does not apply to Fiji.. that is a shared resort with Worldmark South Pacific (WMSP), so standard rules apply to the WM units there.

As far as I can see it does not apply to any other resort. I suspect it might apply to the Wyndham Travelshare resorts and/or even the exchange agreement with Vacations Internationale (that ended late last year). I dont have Travelshare so I cannot see the Wyndham Travelshare resorts to verify.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 21, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> I shorted handed the answer - and should clarify that the 11 month rule applies to the WM South Pacific (WMSP) resorts we have access to thru an exchange program with the WMSP Club (Which apparently is going to be rebranded Club Wyndham South Pacific in the future).
> 
> So it does not apply to Fiji.. that is a shared resort with Worldmark South Pacific (WMSP), so standard rules apply to the WM units there.
> 
> As far as I can see it does not apply to any other resort. I suspect it might apply to the Wyndham Travelshare resorts and/or even the exchange agreement with Vacations Internationale (that ended late last year). I dont have Travelshare so I cannot see the Wyndham Travelshare resorts to verify.




Ok, so it sounds like it doesn't apply to me at all. ?

But then, I'm having no trouble using my 12K account now at 13 months - it'll be a long while before I decide I need an 11-month booking window. 

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 21, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Ok, so it sounds like it doesn't apply to me at all. ?
> 
> But then, I'm having no trouble using my 12K account now at 13 months - it'll be a long while before I decide I need an 11-month booking window.
> 
> Dave




As noted above, Monday Madness reservations can be made up to 11 months out so it you use that, then the 11 month rule does apply to you.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 21, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> As noted above, Monday Madness reservations can be made up to 11 months out so it you use that, then the 11 month rule does apply to you.



Thanks. I'll remember that.  I have only used Monday Madness once, and that was for something just a few months out.  

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Apr 21, 2019)

The legend, shown at the bottom of the old (legacy) reservation calculator provides a brief description the various booking windows:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/forum/calculator.shtml


----------

